# Robot Organizador



## esteban005 (May 6, 2011)

Saludos
Bueno cree este tema, ya que quiero crear un dispositivo electrónico capaz de clasificar y organizar productos en un bodega por un parámetro dado (color caja, tamaño, peso, código de barras, etc) además de transportarlos, es decir que de acuerdo a la clasificación que hizo lo ubique en un lugar determinado.
Agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## Eduardo (May 6, 2011)

esteban005 dijo:


> ... ya que quiero crear un *dispositivo electrónico* capaz de clasificar y organizar productos en un bodega por un parámetro dado (color caja, tamaño, peso, código de barras, etc) además de transportarlos, es decir que de acuerdo a la clasificación que hizo lo ubique en un lugar determinado.


Y como sería *toda la parte mecánica* ?


----------



## ivan147007 (May 6, 2011)

Hola define kieres hacer una bodega o una fabrica 
MIra la parte de organizacion de color tamaño,peso, codigo lo puedes hacer con programacion osea un programa en el cual te clasifice los productos de tu bodega.
suerte!!!


----------



## esteban005 (May 7, 2011)

Quiero hacer un mecanismo q lo clasifique por codigo de barras por ahora, desps que lo lleve a determinado lugar de acuerdo a su clasificacion, y que lleve un registro de esto, busco ayuda en lo electronico y en lo mecanico


----------

